# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Ενεργοποίηση ρελε 12VDC από τάση 50~230VAC

## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Καλημέρα
Εχω ένα ρυθμιστή τάσης που ρυθμίζει από 50~230VAC. Θέλω ένα όσο το δυνατόν πιο μικρό κύκλωμα (πχ σαν αυτό http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35732), όταν υπάρχει τάση στην έξοδο του ρυθμιστή (από 50~230VAC) να μου οπλίζει ένα ρελέ 12VDC κατά προτίμηση.

Παρακαλώ τα φώτα σας.
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

Πέτρος

----------


## plouf

Για ποιο λόγο δεν βάζεις ρελέ που οπλίζει στα 48 η 220volt? ! έτσι θα πετύχει το ποιο απλό κύκλωμα !

πρπ αν επιμένεις ρυθμισε το στα 50 βολτ  ->γεφυρα-> 1,2Kohm αντισταση σε σειρα με ρελε  12Volt (θερωρωντας οτι το ρελε ειναι στα 400Ohm οπως καποια που έχω)

----------


## GeorgeVita

Μάλλον θέλει να λειτουργεί για όλες τις πιθανές τάσεις εξόδου του ρυθμιστή, άρα 50-230VAC.
Αν υποθέσουμε ότι έχει άλλη τάση 12V για να τροφοδοτηθεί το ρελέ, θα χρησιμοποιήσει το κύκλωμα που δείχνει για να ανάψει το LED ενός opto-coupler με photo-darlington (4N32, 6N139). Η ρύθμιση του ρεύματος στο LED θα γίνει για να ανάβει σε όλες τις τάσεις εισόδου (2-10mA για το 4N33, λιγότερο για το 6N139). Με ένα ρελέ 12V χαμηλού ρεύματος μπορεί να μη χρειαστεί επιπλέον τρανζίστορ οδήγησης (μετά το opto-coupler).

datasheets: 4N32, 6N139

----------

